# Fit's Mini Phase build log



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2008)

After a few months of contemplating whether or not just buy a phase or to just build one myself i have decided to just do it myself. why? most phases are $500+ and are USUALLY in a generic yet decent looking case and have a short suction line which doesn't allow for flexibility in tech-station/ benching situations. most pre-built/manufactured phases are designed to be put under a case such the ever so popular LIAN LI styled cases. i choose to build my own to better suit my wants and needs.

i have sought after a reasonably small compressor to take up as little room as possible. while not as powerful as larger compressors, it will still perform wonderfully for what im wanting to use it for. most people go for the big setups to get as cold as possible but im shooting for  -40 degrees Celsius while using easy to find and low cost parts and supplies. i will try to build this for under $200, which i know sounds crazy but im gonna show you that a good quality phase doesn't have to cost more than a water setup.

dont get TOO excited now... this build is going to take a few weeks at the least but please keep watching... it will be exciting!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 8, 2008)

IM ALREADY Tooooooooooooooooooo EXCITED!


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh..a project log for this, should be fun to see it grow.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 8, 2008)

I pray there will be no fail...  but I believe that there might be some problems on the way.  IE:  Fire, and generally death...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I pray there will be no fail...  but I believe that there might be some problems on the way.  IE:  Fire, and generally death...



heh..   maybe if planned. i've got my HVAC license .


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 8, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I pray there will be no fail...  but I believe that there might be some problems on the way.  IE:  Fire, and generally death...



Whoa whoa there, no need to be all foreboding. I think it'll go swimmingly, patience being the key. Now you can put up some real outrageous benchies w/ all that hardware moving through your rig all the time, .


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 8, 2008)

In the unfortunate case of fit's death, I hereby lay claim to all his computer stuff.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 8, 2008)

Damn man, your into everything aren't you!? Sweet, now I am hit into this! Sounds like nothing more then fun my friend!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 8, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> In the unfortunate case of fit's death, I hereby lay claim to all his computer stuff.



Sorry.  All electronics already go to me.  It's in his will.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Sorry.  All electronics already go to me.  It's in his will.



That seems a little suspicious that you know that if you ask me..........


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2008)

here's a few...

im LUCKY that i found a pump that runs on straight R134a. im gonna use a 80/20 split R134a and anhydrous ammonia.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Sorry.  All electronics already go to me.  It's in his will.



And where is you're proof?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2008)

im getting one of these custom made from Piotres...
mine will be sleaved in orange though.


----------



## Silverel (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh do I wanna see this happen. Looks like quality craftsmanship so far.


----------



## erocker (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome fit!  Looks real good so far, I may be doing this myself someday!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2008)

subscribed.  Convince me and i'll do one myself as well!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2008)

looking great so far.  Nice work.  Keep us updated.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 8, 2008)

peter is from poland, and his machine work is top notch.  if you plan to build one, take in mind that it is not easy.  tuning, cap tube diameter and length, getting nitrogen (purging w/ propane is a big safety hazard), gauges, torches, brazing rods, refrigerant, refrigerant license if you want anything other than r134, load tester, condenser size, fans, insulating, making a housing....

but once you build 1, you could build more to recoup what you just spent in building it 
im assuming you have to acrylic fabrication from your dtek tops so, an acrylic case would be cool!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> peter is from poland, and his machine work is top notch.  if you plan to build one, take in mind that it is not easy.  tuning, cap tube diameter and length, getting nitrogen (purging w/ propane is a big safety hazard), gauges, torches, brazing rods, refrigerant, refrigerant license if you want anything other than r134, load tester, condenser size, fans, insulating, making a housing....
> 
> but once you build 1, you could build more to recoup what you just spent in building it
> im assuming you have to acrylic fabrication from your dtek tops so, an acrylic case would be cool!



thats a piece of pie


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2008)

er.... my budget just got smashed...



			
				Piotres via email said:
			
		

> Hello
> Sure I can make suction Line for You, I propose specs :
> 
> -130 cm of DN10 braided flex hose
> ...



it wasn't a surprise though. good craftsmanship costs money. i think it's worth the price for a good suction line/evap setup.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 8, 2008)

not to rain on the parade but -25 to -45 idle temp's would prolly equate to just a few degrees below 0 which you could easily achieve with a good TEC setup  and better look at different refrigerant's other than 134a

good luck and post lot's of pix


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2008)

this is gonna sound odd but.... im not trying to go extreme with my extreme cooler here. -100c is not needed for me. i'll be happy with -40c which is -40f(odd but true). actually... i may shoot for a bit colder.. how about -50c which is -58f.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 8, 2008)

according to you that's idle temp, apply a load to it and see where you end up? not far off from a good TEC setup i bet.

maybe you should spend some time looking through here to help you more http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=80

have fun!


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 8, 2008)

well.  fit, i may have some good news for you.  i have a vapochill that can hold my e8500 @ -40c loaded w/ 1.7v

it also just so happens that i am moving and need to get rid of it  
send me a pm.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2008)

intel igent said:


> according to you that's idle temp, apply a load to it and see where you end up? not far off from a good TEC setup i bet.
> 
> maybe you should spend some time looking through here to help you more http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=80
> 
> have fun!



i have spent hours and hours and hours reading countless pages. im not a dummy in HVAC/R either. i have a license and i have worked in HVAC/R before so i have plenty of experience. 

im trying to build one that will fit in my TJ07 and run 24/7 with the least amount of condensation and not have to insulate the entire computer.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 8, 2008)

subscribed, and waiting more details!


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine says it gets down to -62 on full load(I think that it is lying and it is around -40-50c). With that I over heat on a quad at 1.7v and over.

The colder the better.


I would think about making a cascade if you think you could make it happen.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2008)

honestly... now that i've dove into it.... i dont see how it's possible for anyone to profit off of making phases/cascades to sell. the parts are SOOOO expensive if bought new that the final cost would be well into the $1000+ range for one that cooled exceptionally well.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i have spent hours and hours and hours reading countless pages. im not a dummy in HVAC/R either. i have a license and i have worked in HVAC/R before so i have plenty of experience.



first off who called you a dummy? 

secondly why do you get so defensive/offensive toward's my post's? i was merely linking you to that so that it could help to inform you on your build as building a phase is different than cooling a house because you are dealing with a specific heat load.

if i had your attitude i would/should be designing car's for all the auto manufacturer's because i have my A license and almost 15yrs experience 

i got's no beef with you bud, i'd love to see this build a total success.

we need more of these type's of thing's here on TPU!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2008)

i wasnt trying to be mean. i guess you and i just have a clash of personalities. we seem to have this misunderstanding in every thread lately. sorry if i sound offended. i feel as though that several other people are doubting if i can do this build or not.

i am currently trying to get a hold of a condenser for this build but the only place that im aware of at the moment that sells small condensers is undertheice and they charge 2x-3x what parts really cost so i definatly don't want to break the bank buying overpriced stuff from them.

and for the Good TEC Setup.... it would cost more then im shooting for budget wise on this project. the key is affordable to more average people, not just people that have tons of money or don't have the patients to build something themselves. i realize that not many people have the knowledge or experience to do this sorta build, but there are a few people that could learn form this and look into trying something new. i feel that i need to experiment with everything i can get my hands on and learn everything i can. i have had nvidia and ati cards, intel, nvidia, ati, amd, via, sis chipset boards, intel and amd processors, all types and brands of air, water, and TEC coolers, you name it i have played with it. i am like any other addict... i simply can never be happy with what i have and i am always seeking something new. this is far from my last frontier. i am hoping to have this phase project done in time for my bloomefield rig later this year.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 8, 2008)

i would try PM'ing some of the builder's @ Xs and see if they could be of any assistance.

asking for help is never a bad thing 

i don't doubt you're abilities or anyone else's for that matter


----------



## cdawall (Jul 8, 2008)

i prefer this design i made it in CAD myself and i'm going to machine them during the school year


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jul 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> here's a few...
> 
> im LUCKY that i found a pump that runs on straight R134a. im gonna use a 80/20 split R134a and *anhydrous ammonia. *



I didn't think you were that crazy - until I saw that


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 8, 2008)

honestly i dont think r134 is going to hold load at the temps you want.  mabye it will, but personally i doubt it.  i would go with r505.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> honestly i dont think r134 is going to hold load at the temps you want.  mabye it will, but personally i doubt it.  i would go with r505 personally.



eh... i've got a few different refrigerants to try.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> eh... i've got a few different refrigerants to try.



thats what i wanted to hear!

im sure this build will go great 

my last pm linked a small enough condenser for building a phase


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2008)

the reason i want to try r134a is... again... to keep the cost down by using common materials that can be found at your local stores.

(zen.. that condenser is great. thanks)


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the reason i want to try r134a is... again... to keep the cost down by using common materials that can be found at your local stores.
> 
> (zen.. that condenser is great. thanks)



well, its worth a shot at the very least


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2008)

teyber via PM on XS...



			
				Teyber said:
			
		

> Yep! i do linesets
> 
> if you just need evap, suction line, and cap tube i can do it for a little over half that price. if you want:
> 
> ...



looks like i'll be getting one from him since cost is a major issue on this build. the rest i will build myself. i already have a condenser coming and i have the lines, accumulator, and a fresh R507 tank ready to use. looks like it's gonna start coming together here in the next week or so.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 10, 2008)

That is awesome Fit's.  I'm going to keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 10, 2008)

r134a is a more lets say resilient coolant, with r404a and r505 getting better temps on idle, the r134 will hold upp better under a higher watt load. I converted my vapochill classic into an xtreme by going to r404a but ended up going back to a classic when I found out I couldn't clock as far. so at 3.8GHZ on r404a I was at -15c load which is nice, but on r134z I can hit 4GHZ at -5c. which the r404a wouldn't do. (granted that the condenser/pump will definetly make a difference and the vapochill classic has a weak one so fits results will defiently be different) 

so coolant is more of a balancing act some go for super cool idle temps others want the load temp performance.

edit:
 just saw you're going for 507, should work out, you're system is newer and will likely do better on the newer coolants. Still keep an eye on the load temps. I'd be interested to see what a condenser/pump overhaul would do for my classic.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 10, 2008)

next thing you need is a load tester.  are you going to build one or just use the cpu?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 10, 2008)

i gotta see how this turns out.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> next thing you need is a load tester.  are you going to build one or just use the cpu?



CPU.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> CPU.



werd.  that is the better way to do it anyways.

im assuming a piece of plywood will be the case?  thats how i would do it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> werd.  that is the better way to do it anyways.
> 
> im assuming a piece of plywood will be the case?  thats how i would do it



nope. i work at a machine shop. it'll be all metal.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> eh... i've got a few different refrigerants to try.



dont you have alike a 6ft tank of LN2?


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2008)

How well would R12 work?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2008)

yes i still have the LN2 but i dont feel like messing with it right now. 

R12.... if you've got some would work great. i dont know how it compares to the others though. i haven't had any to try yet. i have r22 though.


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2008)

You should still be able to get R12 since basically R134a is what replaced it in automobiles, and there's plenty of cars that still use it.  It is quite expensive though.  R134a is supposedly "safer" for the environment, however R12 works a lot better.  I don't know is it would make much of a difference in a phase unit though.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 10, 2008)

r22 would be much better than r12, though both are deemed "unsafe" these days.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey I used a new past and am having very good results.

I was able to boot at 5.1Ghz
That's 600Mhz faster with the new paste.

That was at 1.8v and I was still below freezing, before I would over heat at 1.7v.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 15, 2008)

you guys are gonna think im crazy but i never use paste at all. i have had some pretty good OC's too. LAP it up!


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't think your crazy. Paste is for feeling in the holes, if you have a perfect flat surface you can do very well.


But still I would use paste lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 15, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I pray there will be no fail...  but I believe that there might be some problems on the way.  IE:  Fire, and generally death...



Fire in iteslf isnt too good.....death can be a bit of a problem however


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you guys are gonna think im crazy but i never use paste at all. i have had some pretty good OC's too. LAP it up!



i lap everything... still add thermal paste however.  though it may be perfectly flat, there are still microscopic pits that need to be filled via paste.  the layer i use is extremely thin however, and usually i let the cpu warm up to around 45c before killing the system then turning on the phase so it heats the tim and the pressure presses it into the small gaps.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 2, 2008)

update.... 

got a $5 AC today at a garage sale. i think project is turning in a better direction... although still slow.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 2, 2008)

Clean that dirty thing off.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 2, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Clean that dirty thing off.



LOL! thats after i vacuumed it and brushed it off. i need to give it a washing though.

this thing is dated 10/91. it had the old plastic wood look to it.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 2, 2008)

That is an amazing amount of dust and dirt.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 2, 2008)

hows this?


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 2, 2008)

Much improved.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 2, 2008)

omg exciting stuff  never heard of a diy tec. My only knowledge in that area is that it is very combustible which is cool to watch when its not your fridge that is on fire.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 2, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> omg exciting stuff  never heard of a diy tec. My only knowledge in that area is that it is very combustible which is cool to watch when its not your fridge that is on fire.



It is a DIY Phase not TEC, gonna be sweet.


----------



## ascstinger (Aug 2, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> My only knowledge in that area is that it is very combustible which is cool to watch when its not your fridge that is on fire.



rofl...

so this is the reason you wanted to get stuff sold, sounds promising


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 2, 2008)

wow... i have spent all night drawing up plans for a 2 stage cascade. i still only have $20 in this so far. i'll order a evap/suction line assembly from teyber here soon as i get a few more bucks. i need to start building my heat exchanger for the cascade. i'll be using a 7k btu embraco compressor and a 10k btu sanyo compressor. i havent decided whether or not to go with a plate HX or to just make one myself.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 2, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> It is a DIY Phase not TEC, gonna be sweet.



erm  I knew it was a phase  I was errr just stating i'd never heard of a diy tec


----------



## intel igent (Aug 2, 2008)

nice find there fits!

IIRC plate HX is moar betterer

i hope you're not venting the gasses to the atmosphere.......

you could always make a nice chiller out of that window unit, what's the BTU rating?

you could alway's remove the electric's and hit it withthe garden hose.....


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 2, 2008)

I understand about 0.02% of what the last 2 post said, but it sounds really sweet.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 2, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I understand about 0.02% of what the last 2 post said, but it sounds really sweet.



rofl 

I hope fits makes something very awesome out of these big words like he usualy does.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 3, 2008)

Just seen this thread and looking forward to the end result,cant wait to see this cascade up and running 

Good luck with the build Fits,just wish I had the knowledge to put one of these together, unfortunately I don't possess your skills on this front 

Had thought of getting a single stage system myself but the cost of getting someone to build it for me is just too prohibitive at the moment.



			
				fitseries3 said:
			
		

> wow... i have spent all night drawing up plans for a 2 stage cascade...... i'll be using a 7k btu embraco compressor and a 10k btu sanyo compressor. i havent decided whether or not to go with a plate HX or to just make one myself.



I take it you have ditched the plans to build it into your TJ07 then,would have loved to seen one in the bottom of that case.I just got mine and am still thinking of ways to mod it,it's a fantastic case.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2008)

hey hey hey now..... i have enough crap laying around to build about 3 phases. i'm trying to gather some money to start building them to sell. they will cost a good bit of change though. nothing insane is cheap.... you guys know that. 

if i were to build decent phase's that everyone could use but still be small and affordable it would cost me at least $300 a unit to build... and thats not figuring in time. i would need to guaranty that they would be better than other units currently sold. like... the vapochill, cost's around $600-$800 + shipping. the shipping alone on any phase is over $150 one way. they are NOT LIGHT. most weigh around 60-80 pounds and have to be VERY WELL packed to ship. even if i sold them for like lets say $500+ shipping... you'd be out $650. but non the less... making it more affordable.... like all you guys wanting $500 cpu's. why not get a $200 cpu and make it worth $500 by putting it UNDER THE ICE.

TJ07.... not this build. i'll have a special fall build with TJ07 involving chilled water with a similar phase setup in the TJ07. gonna be SICK!

.... if you dont understand how a phase works... i dont recommend you use one. im not trying to be mean but you need to understand what you are doing and how it works to successfully use anything in life. you wouldn't fly a plane without knowing how to fly would you?


----------



## philbrown23 (Aug 3, 2008)

wow fits! thats crazy! I heard that using pee as a gass will work better than any refridgerant you can buy and it's free! unless you want me pee then it'll cost $75 per ounce, it's extremely high grade super octane pee


----------



## SirKeldon (Aug 3, 2008)

Brrroooom Brooooooom Engines On!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2008)

ah crap... 

the condenser on this AC is effed. im just gonna pull the compressor out and scrap the AC.


----------



## Chewy (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this experience with us!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2008)

hey! things are looking better. the condenser is fine. just extremely dirty. im cleaning it up right now. pics soon.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2008)

JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!






















more here... http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=144007


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 3, 2008)

OMFG that thing is insane.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2008)

HEY!

i found a way to make phase's cheap! ROFL!!! im so excited!

$73 and i get everything except the evap/suction line assembly. there would be a good bit of modification but for the price, most of the parts that cost alot are there. 






this would not be super cool but it would be up to par or better than OCZ's Cryo-z that will never become for sale.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 4, 2008)

LOL I need to go take a night class so I can understand how to fully make them.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2008)

nice find.  i forgot about this thread even. So how is it coming along?


----------



## theJesus (Aug 4, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> $73 and i get everything except the evap/suction line assembly. there would be a good bit of modification


Estimate on what the total cost would be, and what kind of modifications would need to be made?  I know pretty much nothing about phase-change cooling


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2008)

it would still cost you guys about $350-$400 to buy one from me. it's mostly parts and labor though. not much profit at all. keep in mind... shipping is pretty costly on a phase.

i'll explain how phase works here in a bit.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 4, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> it would still cost you guys about $350-$400 to buy one from me. it's mostly parts and labor though. not much profit at all. keep in mind... shipping is pretty costly on a phase.
> 
> i'll explain how phase works here in a bit.


Actually, I was more interested in how much it would cost for the people that know what they're doing to do it.  However, that is a tempting price.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2008)

i cannot really give you a cost if you were to build one yourself. it requires so many tools and equipment let alone know how. it also requires refridgerants to be readily available at your disposal. you should also have the correct evac. equipment. 

it is not practical for each person to go out and buy a 30 pound can of r12, r22, r23, r134a, r404a, r407, r507, etc. because they average about $300 each and most require an HVAC/R license to buy. 

it's just too hard to tell you even an estimate because everything depends on what you have and who you know. 

phase explanation soon.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2008)

phase works exactly the same as an AC unit. you just use a different evaporator. instead of cooling your house/room... you're cooling a 2" x 2" CPU. 











Vapor Phase Cooling.

Vapor = refridgerant - usually a gas mixed with some "oil" to keep the pump/compressor lubed. 

lets start at the compressor...

the compressor compresses the refridgerant(a gas)... the gas is now under HIGH pressure and is HOT so it needs to be cooled so it passes through the condenser.

the condenser cools the HOT gas. as the gas cools though it may cool and return to a liquid state. on to the........

filter/drier... this is to remove the liquid from the gas to allow only the gas to flow through the capillary tube(AKA.. cap tube)

capillary tube... this needs to be a specific length depending on your heat load. there are different sizes of cap tubes and it is a trial and error process to find what you need to work best. a typical cap tube length is 9-10ft but the diameter of the tube itself can vary from build to build. the cap tube is wound arround the suction line for many reasons. for one, it keeps the COLD suction line from freezing and causing a blockage/failure.. HOW? the cap tube is still very HOT. 

once the cap tube caries the HOT gas, that is compressed under HIGH pressure still, to the evaporator(CPU cooler)... the gas is released into the evaporator which allows the gas to expand SO fast it freezes instantly causing it to pull the heat from the CPU and immediately gets sucked down the Suction line to return to the LOW side of the compressor. the low side starts at the evaporator and continues to the compressor.

so really... just like an AC... your not cooling anything. you are simply pulling the heat from one place and releasing it in another place. however... the vapor changes from a HIGH pressure gas and expands rapidly to cause it to instantly freeze and remove the heat from the CPU. this is only possible with refrigerants.

NOTE ON Evaporators... there are 2 types of evaporators. 
1-maze- maze is just like it sounds... a maze. this allows the expansion of the gas to take place in a larger area therefore cooling more area needed to cool an entire CPU.  





2-stepper- stepper is like a multi story building.... the gas expands more and more in each level of the stepper therefore causing it to get colder and colder on each level. this design works very well but is only a few degrees C colder than a maze design.




NOTE: the stepper is enclosed by a copper ring/cap that encloses the entire design except for the base.

this info is just VERY BASIC and explains how it work BRIEFLY. this does not explain things like the flex line, electrical system, fan(s) monitoring gauges/LCD's, fill valves, and any advanced hardware that may make the unit to perform substantially better. THIS IS A SINGLE STAGE PHASE... NOT A CASCADE!!!

Cascade = 2, 3, 4, etc "stages"(of cooling).... each being the concept of a single stage phase, but cooling another "stage" of the unit. more on this if i get any interest.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 4, 2008)

ok, well thanks for the info anyways, and for offering to build units for people 

edit:  Are you going to explain what each part does?  Granted, the names of the parts are self-explanatory enough to be able to get a vague idea, but I think it would help to have a more in-depth explanation for those that are really interested in doing this and have access to some of the right stuff.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2008)

^^^ updated


----------



## philbrown23 (Aug 4, 2008)

dude you are a frucking geniouse!!! are you gonna buy me PEE or what? now only $55 per pint!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2008)

ok phase confuses the hell out of me..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2008)

remeber.... as with any form of cooling that cools below room temp... YOU MUST INSULATE VERY WELL! the computer WILL DIE if you dont insulate. insulating for a phase is very time consuming to do the right way.


----------



## philbrown23 (Aug 4, 2008)

meh after the first time you insulate it is real easy but the first time, DAMN it sucks!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2008)

not to mention.... it's a PITA to resell your board after it's covered in foam, dielectric grease, and other insulating materials.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 4, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ok phase confuses the hell out of me..



lol agreed.  Definitely interesting though, and definitely something I'd like to try my hand at someday if I ever find myself having easy access to some nice refrigerant and a buddy to help.  Well, maybe I could be able to convince one of my friends to split the cost of refrigerant so we can both make phase units (after significant amounts of research acquisition of licenses) 



fitseries3 said:


> not to mention.... it's a PITA to resell your board after it's covered in foam, dielectric grease, and other insulating materials.


You could always just sell the whole system with the phase unit installed and everything.  I imagine that would attract some people.  Or maybe advertise the board as "phase-cooling ready" or something similar.  idk


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 4, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im getting one of these custom made from Piotres...
> mine will be sleaved in orange though.



where you get these , im really interesting , from now i want do something like it , i want know where i can find like this cooper plate


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2008)

PM piotres or teyber on XtremeSystems


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 4, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im getting one of these custom made from Piotres...
> mine will be sleaved in orange though.
> 
> this one


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 4, 2008)

both piotres and teyber make them. the one  in the pic is piotres' but teyber has some new designs that look promising. just look under the vapor phase section on xtremesystems' forums. there's a few threads named suction lines/evaps.

you can also ask chillyone as well.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 4, 2008)

really good work , now i call you ac coller engineer


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 11, 2008)

i told you this would take a while.... pics here in a bit


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yay, can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 11, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Yay, can't wait to see it in action.



that still wont be for a while.


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 11, 2008)

I know, but the first shots will be worth the wait.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 11, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i told you this would take a while.... pics here in a bit


 I can't wait


----------



## Steevo (Oct 11, 2008)

I have dreamed of this, but with a ammonia loop. Only that pesky death thing to stop me and actually doing it. 


Try some Freeze 12 instead of R12 or R22 it has higher termal efficency and works at a lower operating pressure. Makes for longer compressor life.



And not to disagree, but the capilairy (sp) tube carries liquid that expands, not the gas, the reciever dryer removes any water vapor left in the loop so it doesn't freeze in the expansion chamber. A overefficient cooling loop will actually destroy the pump sooner due to thermal variance in the incoming charge gas to the compressor, we have a few systems that some stuff uses that runs the (diesel engine) coolant through with the return charge (in a crude heat exchanger) to make sure it is at least above 50F.


Awsome job on this.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 11, 2008)

im gonna use r404 or better yet r502.

talking about death.....

i went to evac the window AC yesturday to get started on removing the rotary, the pierce valve pierced the suction line(low side) and exploded. it's a good thing i had gloves on.


----------



## Binge (Oct 11, 2008)

Close call there!  I love gloves.    This is a trip though and I subscribed.  The most experience I've had with HVAC was running hard copper lines for the guys who knew what they were doing at the unit end.  I hope you get this to a science.  I would love a phase change to fool with.

Good luck!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## pbmaster (Oct 11, 2008)

Ah only one pic?? That's like blue balls to the max!! I was hoping for more lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 11, 2008)

im gonna start plumbing up the lines here today. more pics will come.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 11, 2008)

Mmmmmmmm doughnuts cooling


----------



## Steevo (Oct 11, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im gonna use r404 or better yet r502.
> 
> talking about death.....
> 
> i went to evac the window AC yesturday to get started on removing the rotary, the pierce valve pierced the suction line(low side) and exploded. it's a good thing i had gloves on.



One of our techs got frostbite when a can puncture kit blew off and froze his pinkie, the nial fell off and some of the skin almost to the tip of the bone. Looked gross. All better now cept no fingernail evar.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2008)

pbmaster said:


> Ah only one pic?? That's like blue balls to the max!! I was hoping for more lol



yeah tell me about it. Fit your about as much of a tease as my gf


----------



## theJesus (Oct 12, 2008)

pbmaster said:


> Ah only one pic?? That's like blue balls to the max!! I was hoping for more lol


agreed


fitseries3 said:


> im gonna start plumbing up the lines here today. more pics will come.


Good, I feel like I'm waiting for a new album release or something


----------

